# how to...



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

flip the front end of the car like this?







and








i have a 61 imp


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

cut the front end and hinge it


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

ok :ugh: but how do i do that?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you'll need to cut it where the fender meets the door on both sides, then position it where you want it, and glue it, or hinge it if you want


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)

hmm, i got a good answer, do a SEARCH!


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin2low_@Sep 13 2003, 01:32 PM
> *hmm, i got a good answer, do a SEARCH!*


 :ugh: thats what im doing:ugh:


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

Ain't the search function down?


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

just take a dremel and cut of the front end  then make a hinge


----------

